# Seiko Om - My First Attempt At Watch Photography



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello all

Thought I'd post the results of my first photography attempt. I'm pretty pleased with the results but any thoughts/tips are gratefully received.

Camera is a relatively newly aquired Nikon D50, with a cheap, screw into lens type, magnifying lens kit. Tripod, polarizing filter, natural lighting and one of the wifes tops - that's under the watch not on me







.

Hope you enjoy.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice job mate,

the only picture i could even remotely find fault with is the second, the others are really good.

Have a look in the photo thread about light diffusing tents etc, Ikea waste bins have been put to good use (sorry not time to find the exact post).

It'll help get rid of those annoying reflections and burnt out regions, did wonders for me, I use a hotel laundry bag (big, white, opaque) and i am very happy with the results.

Your missus got anything in white silk? could be an idea 









Andy


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

foztex said:


> Nice job mate,
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


Yes, quite!

Get the wife (not necessarily yours) into some silk and then have her wear the watch!!

 Nice photos! Way better then my attempts!


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Cracking photo's Gary, that strap really sets it off









Derek


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done Gary,

Some nice clear pictures there


----------

